# microbike tandem



## snoged (2 Dec 2010)

hi
i have a microbike tandem 14"wheels,s/a 3 speed painted in white i belive it to be made by pashley or a company in coventry.made around 1977/78
has anyone any infomation on this ?
any info would be greatly accepted.
many thanks.


----------

